# bulking diet , please check



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Right ive looked through the site, and taken bits and pieces from other diets and tryed to make my own.

This is my bulking diet so far.

Currently at 13.8 bf around the 18- 20 mark.

wake up - creatine , 5g glutamine, multi vits

8.00 - porridge oats, 1 x banana , 2.5 scoops pro peptide

10.00 - serving of pro-gf nox, 50 g cashews

train pwo - pro recovery, 5g glutamine

14.00 - 250g turkey, 1 sweet potato mashed with slice of cheese

50g mixed veg

16.30 - mrp shake, creatine

19.00 - same as 14.00 but with half cup of brown rice instead of potato

21.00 - 3 x rice cakes with cottage cheese , fish oil caps

23.00 2.5 scoops of pro- peptide with 2 spoons of organic p/butter

(roughy) carbs 360 protein 280, fats 60g

not sure but are the fats to low, any advice with change would be gratefull

:bounce:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

A couple of eggs with your breakfast may be a good addition


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

maybe add them to the shake?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

any one else?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

id add in another sweet potato for you 14.00 meal to make your carbs up to 400g, and still stick with the half cup of rice at 19.00,


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

gym rat said:


> id add in another sweet potato for you 14.00 meal to make your carbs up to 400g, and still stick with the half cup of rice at 19.00,


ok mate ill try, but im on the border of my appetite already. il see if i can get it down me. I may up the brown rice in the next meal


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Rice cakes are crap mate imo..

Just drop some oats in instead

add some eggs in there aswell.. infact last meal should be 4 eggs, 1 scoop whey and 40g oats

first meal should be the same but with 100g oats


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

protein seems low ? wots ur bosy weight mate ?

coz im taking 320g per day ,

and weighed myself this morning n im 13st7 ,


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

As already said, add eggs. Perfect for upping the fats and top quality protein.

Possibly even add one to each meal?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> protein seems low ? wots ur bosy weight mate ?
> 
> coz im taking 320g per day ,
> 
> and weighed myself this morning n im 13st7 ,


im currently 13.7 mate wot do u mean by bosy weight, my goal 15.5


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

DB said:


> Rice cakes are crap mate imo..
> 
> Just drop some oats in instead
> 
> ...


ok mate, il look into that, cheers for replying


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> Rice cakes are crap mate imo..
> 
> Just drop some oats in instead
> 
> ...


Bingo, this is totally a good post.

First of all, as DB said Rice Cakes are crap and highly processed foods and to give you an example of how high the GI is, check this out.

Jelly Beans have a GI rating of 80

Rice cakes have a GI rating of 82

So, you would have a higher spike in blood sugars eating the rice cakes than jelly beans........lol..........True story, I am not making that up.

Same as rice krispies

Fats are low, so as DB suggested it will bump up those fats some.

If you want a nut that is very high in fats (the highest in fact), you would add macadamia nuts, only drawback is they are expensive, and they have a gram of fat (good fats) per nut......Crazy huh?.........

All in all, ok, but you can tweak things very slightly.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have to agree with DB, (Don't tell anyone,  ).


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers for your replies lads sorry to pester ya in pm,s , but id rather get some decent opinions from people who no there stuff.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WEll, that is why we all are here, to learn and teach.

I do like DB's post the best too.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Diet looks fine to me.

Rice cakes are with cottage cheese so thats going to slow down the absorption and GI a little bit. If you like them then I dont see the harm, this isnt a show prep diet.

Strictly they arent good like DB said but I dont see that they will massively detriment the diet overall.

I would try and add a few more fish oils through the day as well.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Is 3100kcals going to be sufficient for a bulk would be my thoughts?

I'd say the carbs look low IMHO, if you're going to have low fat (< 75g ED) then I'd up the carbs


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yep the fish oils i have upped since talking to my mate at the gym, i have also added a couple of whole eggs to my morning shake, as for the carbs i will try and add some more rice to my 19.00 meal, i am working on my appitite and since knocking beer on the head completly in the last 4 month (due to wanting to compete 1 day)i am eating alot more.

cheers guys


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

nothing wrong with rice cakes in my book

i only eat carbs once a day at the moment and its either rice cakes or corn cakes

GI is only worth worrying about if your eating rice cakes alone

if your really worried about gi then add some veg to the meal but imo its fine with the cottage cheese

all my own preference though and all imo

quite a lot of shakes in there...is it convenience, or necesity?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> nothing wrong with rice cakes in my book
> 
> i only eat carbs once a day at the moment and its either rice cakes or corn cakes
> 
> ...


i just find it hard to eat so many meals, i much rather eat the food but the shakes i can take ok, slowly i will cut some out and replace them. Plus i work nights every other week so that is a convienant way of eating.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

fair one

just try eat whole food as and when you cant


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

changed a bit, hopefully a bit better

wake up - creatine , 5g glutamine

8.00 -100g porridge oats, 1 x banana , 1 scoop pro peptide with 3 whole eggs, multi vits

10.00 - serving of pro-gf nox,

train - 5g glutamine (10 min later) pwo - pro recovery

14.00 - 250g turkey, 200g sweet potato mashed with slice of cheese

50g mixed veg, 2 x fish caps

16.30 - mrp shake, creatine

19.00 - same as 14.00 but with 150g of brown rice instead of potato

21.00 - 3 x wheat crackers with cottage cheese ,2 x fish oil caps

50g cashews

23.00 2.5 scoops of pro- peptide with 2 spoons of organic p/butter

(roughy) carbs 400g, protein 280g, fats 80g


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

smithy26 said:


> changed a bit, hopefully a bit better
> 
> wake up - creatine , 5g glutamine
> 
> ...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

mrp shake = 50g carbs, 40g protein

pro- nox pre workout boost with creatine

so i may skip the first serving of creatine and put it in pwo as u said

more eggs? sounds good but im already spending alot on food and supps.


----------

